# G3 glass cost / is it as unique as its made out



## A17 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi guys, is this as good as what customers are being told it is.
I've not used it, but I know it's only exclusive to dealerships only.


----------



## A17 (Oct 4, 2010)

I was debating with someone, that g techniq is probably the best out there at the moment. But he was convinced G3 was the same as g techniq, this was news to my ears, ones ceramic and the others quartz. Will need to find out how they differ


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I think that G3 (now known as G5?) is an excellent product. Taking into account it's relatively high cost, it still works out at 5* value for money. Use it on your windshield (if you do a lot of town driving - it's beading/sheeting qualities are superb).

Use G1 on your windshield if most of your driving is at higher speeds (above 40mph) or long distance. It's very durable - After the main application, I just top up with a layer just once a year.

OK, so it hardly ever rains in this neck of the woods, but for sheeting dust there's nothing better!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

its not the Gtechniq G3 he's talking about...


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

G3 glasscoat is imported from the states by paintseal europe it has a different name over there all very hush hush funny thing is I am 99% sure people are using it on this forum rebottled under a different name G3 glasscoast is not a bad product did ok in chemical testing I did on it it’s the prep and way its applied at dealers that does not help as valeters just don’t get the time at a lot of dealers to do it properly.

no gtechniq and G3 glasscoat are not same product


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

G3 glasscoat is, as already mentioned above, a product from the US. I currently have this on my car and I have not seen any fading in gloss and water sheeting/beading. I rate this coating as very good.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

G3 Glasscoat can only be applied by approved detailers, I'm led to believe. There is a professional Detailer on here who uses it but can't remember who. Always gives excellent results


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nick at clean detail uses it as the brand G3 Glasscoat as do i but i also use the Williams F1 branded version and honestly it is all its cracked upto be....I have though had slight issues with the williams brand etching slightly so the G3 Glasscoat would be my choice as apparently the blends are slightly different.....


----------



## A17 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's, so g3 is ceramic, g techniq is quartz what is the difference ? 
The stealer at Renault is trying to sell the G3, where I am recommending a pal of mine G techniq.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

A17 said:


> Thanks for the reply's, so g3 is ceramic, g techniq is quartz what is the difference ?
> The stealer at Renault is trying to sell the G3, where I am recommending a pal of mine G techniq.


I'm staggered that a Renault dealership is offering G3 Glasscoat, they charge up to £395 for a Superguard treatment, how much is it for G3? Which dealership is it?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Most Renault Retail Group dealers offer G3 I believe, price seems to fluctuate though.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Most Renault Retail Group dealers offer G3 I believe, price seems to fluctuate though.


Just been googling and discovered this for myself, I work for a company with several marques including Renault and naturally take an interest into the valeting side, never heard of this treatment and the guys employed certainly wouldn't be proficient enough to apply a coating of this nature.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

S63 said:


> Just been googling and discovered this for myself, I work for a company with several marques including Renault and naturally take an interest into the valeting side, never heard of this treatment and the guys employed certainly wouldn't be proficient enough to apply a coating of this nature.


The Renault brand is Ixtar i think...and youre right dealership valeters are not that proficient....but through no fault of their own....in house valeters seem few and far between nowadays and all ends up with sub contract workers that are not shown how to apply this or any product....


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

It's Ceramishield that's the rebranded version of this eh?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> It's Ceramishield that's the rebranded version of this eh?


Not a patch on it mate....G3 Glasscoat is far superior and is a lot easier to use....although I do have an inkling what Ceramishield is....



Ben Gum said:


> This whole thing is starting to get stupid and it is being driven by the *fanboy syndrome*. At least it looks like there is a growing acceptance that we are being taken for a ride by 'manufacturers' who are nothing more than middle-men.


think the statement in bold should be left for the product manufacturer or detailer not the product in question purely because G3 Glasscoat isnt a regular pop up on here...


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Reflectology said:


> Not a patch on it mate....G3 Glasscoat is far superior and is a lot easier to use....although I do have an inkling what Ceramishield is....
> 
> 
> > Probably only time I will disagree with you Russ after having both G3 Glasscoat a bottle of Williams F1 and ceramishield I could not believe how close all 3 were from smell (ammonia) etc I think most of us know cermishield is element 119 system x from the states rebottled G3 glasscoat is also made in states in chemical testing they were almost identical on the car they bead the same and both suffer the same attributes which is different to rest of sealants on their which I have tried to take picture of this might get deleted but I noticed ccc are not on hear now so hopefully it won't as being honest with opinion I have not seen any other sealants I have used be so simliar in results they might have a slight differance in formula but to close in so many ways for me not to pick which ever i could get cheapest if thats what i wanted to use.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a feeling G3 and Williams are the same coating made by Simoniz. 

The F1 coating isn't developed by Williams, only endorsed by them.


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

I hope that resurrecting this thread is OK...lol
I have been given a small bottle of Ixtar G3 Glasscoat
Can anyone let me know how to apply it please?
Thanks


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Take a look here - G3 glasscoat application instructions


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Age and ages ago I was able to purchase some williams f1 cleaning products from a local discount store, it was actually really good stuff, all of it but the trouble is like all discounts stores once its gone its gone, any idea where it might be available now?


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Try here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/G3-Glassc...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c365011f0


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Forgot to mention you can buy G3 glasscoat and de-waxer for £8 delivered use it mainly for coating wheels, hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Many thanks for all the replies..very useful except one ..so called pro detailer, who refused to help...yes...seriously...lol
Thanks again


----------

